

Ask HN: I hate school, and got offered employment after an internship. - internthrowaway

Hey guys,<p>So, I'll try and keep this as short as I can while still getting my points across. My internship is coming to a "close". It was at an absolutely amazing company/startup (~150 employees, but still very startup-like culturally) that I've wanted to work at for a couple of years now. They're a fairly big company, and I literally landed in this internship. It's a highly sought-after company by both potentia employees and interns, and they draw people from all over, and happen to be located in my city.<p>There was no interview, I didn't formally apply, they didn't look at my grades (thank God!), and I didn't pull any sort of strings. I just sent an e-mail offering my (free) services for the experience, and they offered me a paid internship. This still blows my mind, as there's no reason I should have been picked out of the large pool of applicants they have.<p>Anyways, I'm only one year in to a three year program at a community college. I now have to decide what I'm going to do. I've been offered employment full time at this company, and they seem to genuinely love the work that I put out. I am willing to drop out of school for it, but I really just want advice. I really struggled through my first year of classes. I battle depression and hated every minute. I finished with a very low GPA and got put on "academic probation".<p>There were other causes of my depression besides school, but I do think it was a large factor and I've been significantly happier since doing this internship and not going to school. My depression was never bad enough that I genuinely wanted to commit suicide, but there were times that I thought "Well, I probably won't do it, but man, it sure would be nice to just have it over with." These feelings have almost completely subsided since the internship.<p>So, I guess (TL;DR) what I'm asking is... I hated school so much that I believe it contributed to problems with depression. I'm only 33% done, and offered employment in the position I've always wanted at the company I've always wanted. Is going back to school at a (frankly quite terrible) community college worth giving up this opportunity? I can expect to be making about $60,000/year if I take the job.<p>I really appreciate any advice you can offer.
======
18pfsmt
No question, take the job.

I quit school after one year simply because I wasn't focused on school at that
time. After 5 years of ski-bumming/ bartending, I went back to the University
clearly ready to spend the time required without distractions.

------
jnazario
every year you don't go to school makes it much harder to go back. if you
don't have a degree and varied training - and the demonstrated ability to
learn - you'll get harder to employ as time goes on.

sounds like a great opportunity, but i encourage you to think long term.
you've just been validated, in part, but i worry that the kind of work you're
doing will be equivalent to a factory job in a couple of decades, and you'll
be in a similar position for job prospects.

------
treme
this is not even close. sounds like the experience will be prestigious enough
to get you a much better chance of getting hired anyways vs finishing your
school.

you can always go back to school (heh though few do). Opportunities like yours
won't be waiting there for you as school will.

p.s) ohyeah if it also helps reverse depressive symptoms...um why are we still
discussing this... listen to your heart.

